# Any guitar players here?



## Talonman (Sep 12, 2013)

Any guitar players here?

I play a little... 

I have a Dr Z Maz 18 Jr. amp. I love the thing, and wrote a thread about it:
http://ztalk.proboards.com/thread/30034/maz-18-jr

Almost 32,000 hits on it so far. Makes me almost feel like a published author. 


I have 2 electric guitars.

My Fender Tele...




And my Gibson Les Paul Special SL with Lollar pickups installed.




My Pedalboard:


My basement setup:


I also have a Flextone III XL Modeling amp too, but my Dr Z amp sounds way better.

My (2) Z speaker boxes have (2) Dr Z 10" speakers in one, and the other (1) 12" Celestion Blue.

Me!





What gear are you running?


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I play a little. I'm far better at fixing them though. Since I started working at a guitar store 8 yrs ago though, I don't feel like playing all that much anymore. My main electric is a highly modified fender highway 1 tele







I run that through an Egnater rebel 20 and Egnater tour master 2x12 cab.
My Epiphone masterbilt AJ500R tends to get more use though.


----------



## Talonman (Sep 12, 2013)

Sweet!

Thanks for the post.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I play some, but when the kids started coming the toys started leaving. I had a Hammer 12 string bass (think pearl jam), a 5 string musicman, and a stripped down 4 string Washburn. For guitars I had a first year Fender Strat HM that I really liked, an early to mid 60's Sigma-Martin, and a martian Dreadnaut. Played through a peavy bass cabinet and a Marshall practice amp mostly.

4 kids later and the only thing I have left is the Martin. Still love to fiddle around with playing when I don't have kids trying to pull the strings I'm playing.....

Mr. A


----------



## Talonman (Sep 12, 2013)

Glad the Martin is still there for ya! 

I have an acoustic guitar too, it's a Takamine F350-M.

They let me keep it at work in the Data Center.

Working 3rd shift allows me to play it now and then.


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

play an epi g400 with michael schenkar pu's and a stock epi dot. 

amps, sovtek cuduno mig 60 head and a 72' ampeg b25. both matched with avatar cabs. 

runnin through a muff fuzz or Lb 1 for overdrive and distortion. thats all the pedals i have these days. not that i'm crazy about modulation effects any way.

rarely do i play anymore. my gear is in the back of the closet or loaned out. never have time, and it really seems i've lost the passion. 

that maz 18 is sweet.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Talonman, Get a hold of Bob Grimm at Catch of the Day Fish farm.... I'm sure he'd be happy to jam with you. He has 3 or 4 guitars but the only one i'm sure of is a Les Paul. He's in Galena....

The only thing I can play is the stereo and I screw it up sometimes.

Or if you will be at the Mudflatts (bar and grill) some open mike night, I'll try to get him up there.


----------



## Talonman (Sep 12, 2013)

pppatrick, thanks on the Maz 18 comment...

hang_loose, Thanks for the info. I will keep Bob Grimm at Catch of the Day Fish farm in mind for a possible new guitar buddy.


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

I picked up my dads fender acoustic about 2 years ago now. Know enough chords to butcher a few songs now. Picking is what i enjoy the most.I try playing and learning when i can. Next step is the electric when i have the funds for one.
Sent from my Event using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Even though I don't much feel like playing after a long day fixing everyone else's guitars and it never really cared for cover bands. I'm trying to get an acoustic duo/full band together to play the local bars and help make ends meet. I always hated cover bands, but in my area those are the bands that get paid.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

NICE STUFF Guys!! I have a few Myself,,& my PRIZE,,is my '59,,Les Paul Jr. Stereo-Studio,,in red,, mostly all original,,it is heard through an Earth twin12s amp,,have some effects peddles ,,including an old Morely"Fuzz/Wah",,& a Voodoovalve,,I have 2 Sons,,22&27yrs old ,, that think its a pretty cool set up too!! I love seeing the Real STUFF like whats been shown here..LIKE IT!! & Keep the Music LOUD!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

I have a standard acoustic but never really did anything with it. I had high aspirations of learning to play but I got really busy. Maybe I'll dig it out and try to learn


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

IGbullshark said:


> I have a standard acoustic but never really did anything with it. I had high aspirations of learning to play but I got really busy. Maybe I'll dig it out and try to learn
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



I have told myself that many times only to find another excuse when I might have time to practice. However, fishing is about done for the most part and hunting doesn't take as much of my time on average. Maybe over the winter I'll get a practice routine down and start actually playing again. maybe I'll get back to where I once was..... Believe it or not I made a good "campfire cowboy" so long as everyone was joining me in some adult beverages! LOL
Mr. A


----------



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

I too play guitar a bit, mostly acoustic. I have a big old Alvarez Artist Series acoustic. It has a very large body but it is very loud and has crisp, responsive, and deep sound. I would like to get into street performing in downtown Akron at Lock 3 or somewhere, to get a few extra bucks and maybe a few fans.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

SmittyN330 said:


> I too play guitar a bit, mostly acoustic. I have a big old Alvarez Artist Series acoustic. It has a very large body but it is very loud and has crisp, responsive, and deep sound. I would like to get into street performing in downtown Akron at Lock 3 or somewhere, to get a few extra bucks and maybe a few fans.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


If you do it, just make sure you get your panhandling license first. You don't want to get a ticket.


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

sonar said:


> NICE STUFF Guys!! I have a few Myself,,& my PRIZE,,is my '59,,Les Paul Jr. Stereo-Studio,,in red,, mostly all original,,it is heard through an Earth twin12s amp,,have some effects peddles ,,including an old Morely"Fuzz/Wah",,& a Voodoovalve,,I have 2 Sons,,22&27yrs old ,, that think its a pretty cool set up too!! I love seeing the Real STUFF like whats been shown here..LIKE IT!! & Keep the Music LOUD!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


earth sound design amps are amazing. i used to have an earth 300 watt tube p.a. head that


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

i had planned to eventually power a wall of cabs. i was into way to much sludge/doom with a lot of granger in my eyes.


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

I named myself after my favorite guitar. I've been playing for a long time but I've never been very good. The best thing that came out of it is that two of my children picked it up as well. Now they outplay the old man but it just makes me proud.








posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

I have an Alvarez RD20SC acoustic electric. I'm a self taught player. I've been playing for about 7 or 8 years. I'm basically a chord player. I've always regretted not taking lessons and learn to read music. But if I know the chords and the rhythm I can play any song. It's a great pastime and I truly love playing the guitar!


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I forgot to tell y'all, I do play an awful lot of air guitar too, and I still catch hell from the wife for missing notes! Which is funny cause she's darn neat tone def!

Mr. A


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Ya know,,MrA,,,I don't know how you got any of your music stuff,,& I can say ,,There are some "RealStories" behind mine!! Like some I actually bought & paid for as a teenager,,some others...Well,,I used to own a 3 story 12 room house in Firestone Park in the 70's,,and rented some rooms to Friends,,and some months came along that my Friend may not have the "Rent"..... I being a Friend,,Myself,,would let it slide 'til they had the cash to cover the bill...& sometimes,,a 'Trade" might be worked out,,,like motorcycle parts,,custom car/truck parts,,or a GUITAR,,an AMP,,even EFFECTS peddles,,,(among other trade items,,SOME I'll not mention!!)..Some I was able to keep,,others they would get back out of hawk,,when they the bucks to cover them & rent too.... I'll bet others may have a few stories of musical acquisitions,,Family ,,trades,,etc...... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I saved and bought the Washburn and the strat HM, and my amps. The 12 string bass was an acquisition at a music store where the employee had no idea what the bass was our was worth. Guy offered out to me for Lee's than what he tried to sell it for to the shop and I got it of him cheap.

The Sigma Martin was given to me by a friend mother. A decade later she wanted or back since I still had it. I'm to nice to tell her to pack sand so the wife got me the Dreadnaut after losing the other.... 

But you are right, they're seems to be a history and interesting story behind most instruments! LOL. While not involving the acquisition of the instrument, many stories at least start there!

Mr. A


----------



## Talonman (Sep 12, 2013)

I think a decade crossed the statute of limitations...

That baby was yours! Your a good man Mr. A.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I play a little. My current guitars are:

'87 Charvel Model 3A, modified a bit. My main player.










Kramer Beretta Special I picked up the other day.










'97 PRS CE24










Alex Lifeson Hentor Sportscaster replica I had built.











Currently playing through Laney and Blackstar amps.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Very nice! Are you any relation to James Hetfield of Metallica?


----------



## BASmead (Jan 11, 2008)

I have a Ibanez artist, a strat, and a Les Paul Studio. My acoustic is an Alvarez Jumbo. I have 2 Fender Jazz basses, a 4 and a 5 string. The acoustic and the 5 string pay my rent even, playing in a couple cover bands..
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

GOOD DEED DONE,,Mr.A!! the right thing is easy to do!! Regrettably,, the after thoughts may not be so sweet?? Regardless.... WELL DONE!! & Hetfldn.,,Pretty Serious!! Nice lot of Tools!! I like the newer stuff too!! They are SO easy to handle,,& seem to stay in tune better.. Hammers,,Schecters/Diamond series,,for instance,, Progress is a beautiful thing!! BASmead,,I REALLY like the L.P Studio!! What year is it?? ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

polebender said:


> Very nice! Are you any relation to James Hetfield of Metallica?


No. Just a screen name I came up with years ago that has a little joke to it. Big fan of Metallica, though.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

sonar said:


> Hetfldn.,,Pretty Serious!! Nice lot of Tools!! I like the newer stuff too!! They are SO easy to handle,,& seem to stay in tune better.. Hammers,,Schecters/Diamond series,,for instance,


The new stuff is nice, but for the past few years, I've leaned towards the older instruments. There's nothing like a twenty to thirty year old piece that is already settled and 'played in', as they say. Once you pick up an older PRS or Charvel, you might as well buy it, because you won't want to put it down.


----------



## BASmead (Jan 11, 2008)

Sonar, it is a' 97. The previous owner stripped the finish, I actually really like the natural look. I've thought about refinishing her, but I don't know. He also installed sperzel locking tuners, which I love, and a Schaller bridge. Also a tuner built in to the pickup ring, which is kind of novel. Got a sweet deal on eBay on her...
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

I'm very impressed BY THE GUYS HERE THAT APPRECIATE THE "VINTAGE" PIECES" THAT HAVE SURVIVED the decades!! Which says to me,,You'all Know what it is that we have a special love for..... This says that one thing that so many can agree on,,& that is a guitar,,played at any level,,is a GIFT,,that brings joy to so many,,& that is the reward in its self,,NOTHING but joy..... Keep on picki'n Boys!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<----- P.S. BASmead,,DON'T change a thing on that Jr.!! I LOVE that look!! Mine is checked&scratched & all original,,SOUNDS GREAT!! & I'll bet yours does too!!


----------



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

Jmsteele187 said:


> If you do it, just make sure you get your panhandling license first. You don't want to get a ticket.


Thanks for the tip JmSteele! I wasn't even aware that a license was required for that. Well, I haven't had any street gigs yet, so I've still got a clean record. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

sonar said:


> I'm very impressed BY THE GUYS HERE THAT APPRECIATE THE "VINTAGE" PIECES" THAT HAVE SURVIVED the decades!! Which says to me,,You'all Know what it is that we have a special love for..... This says that one thing that so many can agree on,,& that is a guitar,,played at any level,,is a GIFT,,that brings joy to so many,,& that is the reward in its self,,NOTHING but joy..... Keep on picki'n Boys!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<----- P.S. BASmead,,DON'T change a thing on that Jr.!! I LOVE that look!! Mine is checked&scratched & all original,,SOUNDS GREAT!! & I'll bet yours does too!!


Being a guitar repair tech, I've had the chance to play some very nice vintage instruments. Some worth tens of thousands of dollars. They sure don't make them like they used to. Here are a couple I've owned and worked on over the years.
This one I owned for about 2 weeks before I sold it. A '64 epiphone coronet in silver fox







A '64 fender strat







An early 20's Loydd Loar Gibson A6 mandolin







A '68 Gibson firebird







A 70's fender jazz bass







A 60's epiphone riviera







An early 80's Gibson silverburst Les Paul







And a '72 fender thinline tele







The mandolin is worth upwards of $25,000 and an amazingly great sounding instrument.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

SmittyN330 said:


> Thanks for the tip JmSteele! I wasn't even aware that a license was required for that. Well, I haven't had any street gigs yet, so I've still got a clean record. Thanks for the info!


No need for a gig, just get your license and hit the streets.


----------



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

Thanks, I hope to getting around to doing that once my schedule slows down.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Jmsteele187 said:


> No need for a gig, just get your license and hit the streets.



Ahhh YES! Sounds like a youtube vid in the making???
Maybe, I'll have'ta get the dust out'a my SAX!? 
Na,,,,


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

Decent deal here for anyone with a bad bout of GAS at the moment:
http://www.worldmusicsupply.com/Washburn-HB30CHK-Electric-Guitar-Cherry-Finish.html


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Jmsteele187 said:


> Being a guitar repair tech, I've had the chance to play some very nice vintage instruments. Some worth tens of thousands of dollars. They sure don't make them like they used to. Here are a couple I've owned and worked on over the years.
> This one I owned for about 2 weeks before I sold it. A '64 epiphone coronet in silver fox


Love the Coronet and the SilverBurst Custom. I bet it weighed a ton.


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

Player here...
79 Les Paul Limited Edition double cut...
81 Fender Strat...
04 Epi Les Paul..
04 Jerry Reid Signature Tradition Tele
Ibanez AW acoustic electric

will post some pics


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hetfieldinn said:


> Love the Coronet and the SilverBurst Custom. I bet it weighed a ton.


The coronet, I bought from a yard sale for $35 after I talked them down from $100. I turned around and sold it for $1,200. When I bought the guitar, I didn't know just how much it was worth. I figured I would be selling it for just a couple hundred after cleaning it and getting it into playing condition.


----------



## Talonman (Sep 12, 2013)

What a deal...


----------



## Fisherofmen (Oct 15, 2009)

[ame]http://youtu.be/Bpo1QA8MtX8[/ame]

Plays Guitar and Drums at same time while singing


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

this stuff is awesome. creepy tho, in a good way.... reminds me of primus for some reason


----------



## n8arw (Apr 28, 2004)

A little off topic, I don't play guitar but took up keyboard/piano 2 years ago for something to do when the waters hard. My musical inclination ends with the on/off switch on the stereo but I enjoy all kinds of music. Having alot of fun with it and actually getting better.

Also, ran across these girls on youtube a couple weeks ago and saw them play last Sat. in Cleveland. They are twins from Chicago that cover rock music on duet electric harps! Amazing!
Zeppelin, Floyd, GnR, BOC, Iron Maiden and never thought I would hear AC/DC Highway to Hell on harps. BTW, they are not to hard to look at either....


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

One of my favorite players....


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Ok, who else is like me?

I have always liked classic rock, hard rock, and country. When I sit down to play I can end up playing anything from Eric Clapton to Metallica, Hank JR to Tesla or Guns & Roses.

I used to make a decent campfire cowboy, but honestly I play a lot of different types of music when I play. Do y'all play a specific type of music or do you just play?

Mr. A


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Mr. A said:


> Ok, who else is like me?
> 
> I have always liked classic rock, hard rock, and country. When I sit down to play I can end up playing anything from Eric Clapton to Metallica, Hank JR to Tesla or Guns & Roses.
> 
> ...


I started out learning to play blues and rock. Then I started playing and writing nothing but metal. Now, after working at a guitar store, I can't stand metal anymore. I've actually become quite rusty with my guitar skills too. But I've reverted back to playing blues and rock again and a lot of the music I write is a little more country-ish.


----------



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

I tend to play some folk and some rock. It just depends. I want to learn Nightrain next, as I am a big Guns n Roses fan


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

In my heyday, it was Motown, Beatles, soft pop and rock. Then in the seventies it was more hard rock with the Stones, The Who, Hendrix. Country has always been around, but I prefer the new country over the old. I grew up enjoying all kinds of music. I enjoy playing all kinds of music.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I strum a little guitar, but have been playing drums for over 40 years. Someday an OGF jam session would be cool.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Lewis said:


> I strum a little guitar, but have been playing drums for over 40 years. Someday an OGF jam session would be cool.


Ha ha, we should have a winter meet and greet with live music played by members here! The OGF theme song would be a bunch of guys playing "scales." 

Ok, I'll stop now! 

Mr. A


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Lewis View Post
I strum a little guitar, but have been playing drums for over 40 years. Someday an OGF jam session would be cool.
Ha ha, we should have a winter meet and greet with live music played by members here! The OGF theme song would be a bunch of guys playing "scales."

Ok, I'll stop now!

Mr. A Talk about Stink'n the place up!! :S  The fun would be endless!! I think the idea was/is a GOOD one,,Mr.A!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<----- The "NEW OLD PHISH BAND"


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Ha ha ha!

Mr. A


----------



## Talonman (Sep 12, 2013)

A good song for my Tele, and the OGF gang! 
He is also an (Ohio made) Dr Z amp man too. Gotta love that.





Or maybe this one...


----------



## BigTripp (Oct 1, 2010)

I started playing when I was 13 or so. Played a lot of gigs through high school and had nothing better to spend that money on than guitars so I've got a few. Nowadays I'm playing/singing lead in a country band called Conestoga. We're out and about every weekend somewhere between Sandusky, Coshocton, and Western PA, but usually in the Akron/Canton/Cleveland area. I have 8 guitars at the moment, no case queens, they all get gigged regularly:

1. 2010 Fender American Special HSS Strat
- Texas Specials in the neck/mid, atomic humbucker in the bridge








2. 200X Fender American Standard Tele
- Definitely the most well used of the crew. Starting to lose paint all over the place.








3. 1993 Gibson Les Paul Studio
- Just got it a week ago. Grovers, 490/498 pickups, ebony fretboard, probably the best playing guitar I own.








4. 2005 Gibson SG Standard
- Don't use it as much anymore because i'm tired of people screaming for AC/DC songs every two seconds... It's getting Seymour Duncan Phat Cat P-90's installed at the moment.








5. Fender MIM Standard Strat
- My first guitar. Nothing special. More rust than chrome at this point.








6. Ibanez EW-20 Acoustic
- African Zebrawood. Very good sounding guitar for the price.








7. Fender DG Acoustic
8. Cheap Takamine Acoustic

I'll add the rest of the pictures when I get a chance. If you want to check out some of my videos they're up at www.youtube.com/conestogamusic and www.youtube.com/bigtripp.


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

The tele is just starting to get good!
How do you like the texas specials in the strat?
What kind of songs do you use the atomic humbucker for?


----------



## mevers (Sep 26, 2009)

At the age of 30 (11 yrs ago) I picked up a guitar for the first time. I took about a half a dozen lessons and have been on my own ever since. I played bass in a band for a couple of years, like most bass players I was a mediocre guitar player who was willing to do the job. 

Being a lefty has brought it's challenges. It was suggested by more than one person when I was starting out that I should learn right handed. Wanting to get proficient as quickly as possible I didn't listen and have kind of regretted it for the last 5 years or so. Imagine going into Guitar Center, seeing 1500 guitars on the wall and all they have in southpaw are 3 black squire strats and an epi les paul. 

I used to suffer from a severe case of "GAS", at one point owning about 35 guitars and basses, mostly electric. I've since whittled that down to about 12 total, of which I rotate 2 or 3 out to actually play. Most of those purchases were made because I never had the opportunity to play the guitar before buying it (Ebay is both a blessing and a curse for a lefty) 

Most "prized" guitars are an 87 custom shop Kramer Baretta, (leftys like this are rare) and a 97 Gibson Les Paul Standard (expensive), neither of which I play very much. The Kramer has a floyd rose on it that's more trouble than it's worth (IMO) and the Les Paul is just heavy and blocky, but admittedly does sound great. My favorites are all Schecters, being a metal guy that's kind of their niche and they have the most extensive selection of left handed guitars out of all of the makers.

I don't play nearly as much as I used to, and when I sit down I'm mostly just a power chord player. I keep thinking about going back and doing more lessons, it's just tough to find the time. 

I've been looking for a nice acoustic lately. Southpaw acoustics tend to be one of 2 types, either $99 junk or $1800+ with not much in the middle. Again not being able to try a guitar out before you buy it has me hesitant to pull the trigger at the higher price point which I'm pretty sure is where I'll want to be.


----------



## BigTripp (Oct 1, 2010)

Lynxis said:


> The tele is just starting to get good!
> How do you like the texas specials in the strat?
> What kind of songs do you use the atomic humbucker for?


I dig guitars with finish wear. I can't imagine how much playing it took for Stevie Ray's #1 to end up looking like it did.

The American Special is the most versatile guitar I own. I bought because it can do a little bit of everything well. My band plays everything from Johnny Cash and Merle to Jason Aldean and Eric Church with some Skynyrd and Montgomery Gentry thrown in. It's a players guitar, satin finish instead of gloss on the neck and no fancy neck plate. It has the 6 point trem instead of the 2 point on the American Standard, I threw an extra spring in since I only use the whammy bar sparingly for two or three songs and I never have a tuning issue. 

I dig the Texas Specials because I love that classic strat sound but they can be a little noisy.The neck position gives me that thick strat sound, the middle position passes pretty well for some tele twang or quacking strat depending on the effects and the humbucker is good for the newer distorted stuff or if you need a little more punch. It seems like everyone either loves or hates the atomic and I'm in the love camp. In my opinion it's a perfect match for the Texas Specials, it definitely gives you that thicker sound but it's still balanced really well with the single coils.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Ive played since my early teens. My main guitar is a late 80s American Standard Tele I play through a 30 watt Mesa Boogie single 12 combo. I used to gig a lot but so much anymore. Ive sold off a lot of a few guitars but Ive still got the Tele, Les Paul Custom, early 80s G&L, Gibson J-150 an old Regal resonator guitar and a couple mandolins. Ive also got a Stratocaster but its a rebuild project that I never seem to have time for. The Mesa & an old Classic 30 are the only amps I have left.


----------



## TheUkrainian (Oct 16, 2012)

I used to play regularly in high school and my first few years of college, but the last 3 or 4 years I haven't had much time with work and all that fun stuff. I like the less popular guitars. The ones in my collection right now (not my photos):

Peavy T-60 (one of the first guitars, if not the first to be made with a CNC machine, and have coil splitting pickups - humbuckers to single coil)









MIM Tele Rosewood 60's/vintage pickups:









Gibson t-bird bass:









Walden acoustic natural finish (my first guitar):









Epiphone EJ-200 (Cause I can't afford the Gibson one, which is my dream guitar):









And my Gretsch that I sold last year (swapped the silver hardware for gold):


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

I bet the gretsch probably passed pretty well for a "cavs" guitar with the gold hardware. How's your shoulder and back after carryin that tbird bass around for a few hours? lol


----------



## TheUkrainian (Oct 16, 2012)

Hah, I didn't even think of that. The gold hardware really set it off though. Yeah, the t-bird is a bitch to play standing up. Damn headstock is so heavy anytime I let of it, it dives down. haha. Most of the time when I do play it, it's sitting down so it's not too much of a problem. I know some guys have weights taped to their strap to counter it. As heavy as it is, the Peavy almost feels heavier. Probably one of the heaviest guitars I've played. I don't own a Les Paul, but after playing around with some at GC, I'm almost certain the Peavy is heavier than the LP. I don't think I'll ever get rid of it though. Between the pickups, and the phase switch, she'll easily mimic LP's, Strats, and Tele's. One of my friends is an actual performing musician and he went from heavy metal, to country, to jazz without a problem. I also got it for a steal (about 200 bucks). All I did was clean it up, re-solder some wires that came loose, and replace the broken phase switch. It has the original case too, smells like the 70/80s haha. I tried to run down the serial number, which wasn't very accurate, but I found out it's one of the first year production models. It has "patents applied for" on the headstock.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Was so impressed with the white Baretta Special that I bought a black one.










Was so impressed with Kramers in general after that, that I bought a 1987 Focus 1000


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

What about them impresses you?


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I am guessing the "Gibson one" to be the Hummingbird.










I had one years ago and loved the sound but we parted ways for a softer playing flat top. Been thru several guitars since then and now own a Washburn flat top that reminds me a lot of the old Hummingbird.

Arthritis and flathead fishing now limit my playing time and my sound has depreciated as a result.


----------



## TheUkrainian (Oct 16, 2012)

No, the one I want is the Gibson J-200. Saw Aaron Lewis playing it live at a show once and fell in love with it. Granted his was worn and all, but it looked and sounded fantastic. His is from 1950. 0_0 









He's a huge Gibson fan, and has a ton of really nice guitars...
http://www2.gibson.com/News-Lifestyle/Features/en-us/aaron-lewis-0820.aspx


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

katfish said:


> I am guessing the "Gibson one" to be the Hummingbird.
> 
> I had one years ago and loved the sound but we parted ways for a softer playing flat top. Been thru several guitars since then and now own a Washburn flat top that reminds me a lot of the old Hummingbird.
> 
> Arthritis and flathead fishing now limit my playing time and my sound has depreciated as a result.



WOW! When I played in a band, and for a few years afterward when I went from playing bass full time back to playing acoustic guitar; I used to dream of having a hummingbird! Not sure I would have ever let it go; likely one of my kids would have inherited it instead. Those are some of the nicest sounding guitars I have ever had the pleasure to play.

On another note (see what I did there?  ) A friend of mine turned me onto two guitars that I have to admit rival the hummingbird because the sound is close but the price tags were much easier to swallow. The top of the line Seagull guitars and top of the line Yamaha guitars. The Seagull wasn't too much of a surprise but I was absolutely shocked at how good the Yamaha sounded and how well it played for me! I'm sure people already knew about them, but I was shocked initially....


Mr. A


----------



## TheUkrainian (Oct 16, 2012)

I love seagull guitars. Yamaha kinda gets a bad rap overall because they make a lot of budget guitars. I also used to have a Takamine jumbo acoustic electric a few years back - it sounded really nice. It was a middle of the road one, not quite as nice as some of the ones country/rock artists use.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Added a few more since this thread died down.

2010 Kramer Pacer Classic. Upgraded the licensed Floyd Rose, and added a Seymour Duncan JB to the bridge, and a Seymour Duncan '59 to the neck. Also threw in white speed knobs.










An '83 Pacer Imperial.










'83 Strat Head Pacer










'84 Pacer Special










Big brown truck dropped this off yesterday. 2013 Pacer Vintage. These are new, technically 'made by Gibson' since they bought the Kramer name a few years back. I'm thoroughly impressed. Plays like a dream, and I've all but abused the Floyd for hours, and not a single string has gone sharp or flat. They're amazing.










Also working on a 'mutt' build. '85 Kramer Focus body with a Carrera neck. Floyd Rose, Schaller tuners, Seymour Duncan Custom Pickup. Waiting on a few parts before it can be plugged in. Should be a real player.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Don't know how I missed this thread!

All hail Z! -
This is actually a prototype he built before the MAZ38.
Loud. Very loud. 



My baby, a '63 SG Custom -



Another child -


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Very nice creek crawler!! 

Het, you have gone mad on the Kramers dude!! 
I have a buddy that is into Kramers and has 4-5 Focus'
Are you that overboard with your amps too?? 

I recently sold off all but 2 of my axes and am down too just 2 amps right now.
Plan is to come back out with fire in my eyes and grab a nice SPLAWN or BLACKSTAR or some kind of FORTIN moddled amp. As for guitars I have my eye set on an Edwards Les Paul as my next purchase.

If anyone of you guys need amp parts/tubes I will recommend a good friend of mine on the internet. VALVE QUEEN

http://www.valvequeen.com/


----------

